# what do you want in the next animal crossing?



## carp (Mar 26, 2016)

for me, it's the return of blather's long talks, customisable public works projects (change patterns on them, or the exterior of caf? etc) and beach public works projects like deck chairs


----------



## arbra (Mar 26, 2016)

Zoning... or at least the ability to move houses (even if it requires a large fee). And upgrades to the storage, such as getting more drawers (D,E,F) in your wardrobe/locker.


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 2, 2016)

Honestly, all the changes that HHD brought. Expand the things New Leaf introduced, and viola, no matter if it's handheld or console, I'll play it.


----------



## px41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Making it harder for villagers to move when you're away would be nice.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 7, 2016)

I would like to see Tom Nook get replaced with a new character. And for Tom Nook to end up living in the trash bins in the back alleys of Crazy Redd's shop.


----------



## Usuals (Apr 7, 2016)

I would love the NES games to be brought back. Or like, be able to build an Arcade PWP. 
Less of a hassle to remove villagers. 
More in-depth construction. (Moving houses, remove rocks, etc...)

There is so much at Nintendo's disposal.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 7, 2016)

Being able to create your layout and place your buildings, as well as move rocks.


----------



## N a t (Apr 7, 2016)

Basically for me New Leaf + Happy Home Designer = Perfect Animal Crossing Installment


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 7, 2016)

-Controlling where villager's houses are
-More public works projects

-A grid change (so paths can lead up to the centre of bridges and whatnot)

-Maybe an actual path laying program within the game??

-Unique dialogue for each of the villagers so you can uncover little details about them the more you talk to them (hobbies, life before your town, family, opinions on other villagers, opinions generally, ambitions, fears)

-MORE dialogue generally to stop repetition of dialogue happening to frequently

-Inviting villagers over and playing games, having a conversation in which you can respond rather than just them walking around

-Villagers being able to dislike you- you can give certain responses to questions to get negative responses

-Villagers houses should expand over time, the items they get from you can be stored in other rooms- preserving the original look of their house

-Way more furniture sets!!

-More shops, or at least more shop upgrades

-Maybe more villagers in your town?? On one hand I feel like it should have a HUGE map with lots of variety, on the other hand I think the small town with a small amount of villager is part of it's charm

-Bring back the backstories of Sable, etc. Add to them!

-Being the mayor should still be a feature in the new game, I doubt they'll take it away


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 7, 2016)

I would like to have a lot of these ideas in the game  Maybe one can be a campsite upgrade that allowed (sometimes) two villagers to be able to camp there together? Like as friends and such~ or more unique personalities for the villagers D:


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 8, 2016)

ooh thought of some more ideas:

-after all room upgrades are completed on your house you should be able to add extra features like a balcony or perhaps a pool? I feel like there could be themed additions so you could get a castle exterior and then later on in the game a moat could become available. I feel like a guest room could also be added in which operates in the same way as the campsite, I doubt that'd be added but I think it'd be pretty cute having outside villagers staying with you for a day or two

-perhaps there should be a public works project where you donate to the train station and say you can 'expand the train tracks' aka the train being able to go to an extra area, the island was a nice addition but I personally get a little tired of only having the island and main street as options for places to go other than my town area. I think the areas could be randomized, that way there's a different type of environment to visit each time you go there and means there are different types of bugs and fish to catch, as well as different villagers to talk to.

-the television items should be able to play little shows. I think music videos for KK's songs could work well for this, i'd like to see villagers participating in these videos- they'd only have to be about ten seconds long or so, I think that'd be a pretty nice addition

-more fruit! this is more for aesthetic purposes, I feel like strawberries would be pretty popular among those who like remodelling their towns- strawberry bushes/baskets of strawberries would be really pretty I think

-more interactivity with other types of furniture!! you should be able to play the arcade games!!

-building on the tv idea; there could be personalised videos for different villagers which add more depth to the game- maybe videos sharing their past? tangy always mentions being 'my idol' and being a singer, maybe there could be a video of her covering a kk song? idk that kinda stuff would be nice

-more should happen on the holidays!! I don't really feel like there's that much to do on the holidays in comparison to normal days, they should have more mini game type things accessible to the player on that day

-there should be specially inventory slots for tools so they don't take up the space in your pockets you need for other items

-further the furniture customization! the options cyrus gives you are limited and often predetermined, players should be allowed to alter the colour and texture of furniture to their liking

will most likely post more when I think of them, sorry, I get very excited thinking about this!!


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 8, 2016)

PLS REMOVE ROCKS NINTENDO


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 8, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> PLS REMOVE ROCKS NINTENDO



Noooooo, not the rocks! The rocks are fun to hit ;____; they poop out money, it's funny~


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 8, 2016)

ChibiLion said:


> Noooooo, not the rocks! The rocks are fun to hit ;____; they poop out money, it's funny~



;-; but i can do that too...

they are a pain imo, because of plants and pwps


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if they are going to come out with another animal crossing?

I'd like most customization options for the shops and stuff or something. New hairstyles and hair colors and eye colors? More path slots lol. I almost kind of want a bigger town lol, just a teeny bit bigger. And more/new public work projects.
Oh and there should be a way where new villagers don't just plot at random spots. It'd be neat if we can choose where they can move in so we don't need to do that plot reset trick.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 12, 2016)

EVERYTHING NEEDS TO NOT TAKE SO DAMN LONG ... I DONT WANNA WAIT 10 DAYS TO USE A DAMN SEWING MACHINE


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

Duuude don't even get me started. 

*Customizable PWPs* I agree with this hugely. I think it would be adorable. And, I also wish that they would let you move it a little better? Sometimes when I am placing my fountains around my house or the lights by my paths they won't be allowed in the spot I need them because of some trivial matter that doesn't even seem relevant! It makes me so mad. 
*Mean Snooty/Cranky* I really wish that the snooty and cranky villagers hadn't been watered down. D: They used to be so mean but it fit their personalities so well and I always loved it. It was always sort of charming, haha, and definitely more of a challenge to get on their good side and win them over. They're not like that at all, though! 
*Interactive furniture* One of my favorite things I saw in ACHHD and I hope will be in the next free-range game is how the villagers would sit in seats sometimes or drink a cup of tea or vacuum/sweep. I think that'd be adorable, to walk in on a villager tidying up their house, or watching TV. I also would love if you could actually run on the treadmill haha, or type on the typewriter. Or maybe if you wanted to make a new pattern you could have the option to sit at your sewing machine.
*More furniture sets!*
*More control on villager housing* Ugh I hate plot resetting so much. But if I don't do it my town will be a mess so it's not an option to skip it if I'm moving in a dreamie! What would be so nice though would be if you could at least have more control over which 'zones' were available for housing and which weren't. Or yeah, just decide where they live altogether. 
*Map* I think at the beginning too, that more of the map should be offered. Or maybe you have to 'draw your own' (which just means placing everything I guess, although that might be too difficult to handle development wise!) 
But yeah like the others said, honestly, if they just combined HHD with NL I would be thrilled.


----------



## Legosass Newleaf (Apr 19, 2016)

This is not an original idea, I saw it somewhere, but a bike feature would be so cool! Being able to upgrade it and add accessories it would be so cool. 

Also a phone feature would be cool. I know they have one but make it have the ability to call Villagers, and they can call you as well.

Cooking could be a cool thing. Make dinner for your friends... I don't know. It has potential though.


----------



## Braixen (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd probably want more control over villagers moving out, or at least a better system of knowing when they want to move out so I can prevent it.
It's happened before where I never got a ping from a villager and they moved out, but thankfully it was one that I didn't want ^^;
I'd love to have more control over where the houses are placed, too, since it can get a little annoying plot resetting and such.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 19, 2016)

In the next animal crossing game I want more control over villagers for example who comes in & out of our towns!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

I would love to see the PWP be able to be moved as freely as your character moves around, PWP color customization, and more styles of the same PWP.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 19, 2016)

I think having all but maybe a very few PWPs available at the beginning or have them be unlock-able a different way instead of by villager request. It's frustrating when I spend an entire day doing the dive method and only get 1 PWP request I WANT TO BUILD MY TOWN DARN IT!!! -_-


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 19, 2016)

Being able to move villager houses! And also the character customization options from HHD, like the skin color tone, etc.


----------



## Threads (Apr 20, 2016)

I've seen a lot of good things mentioned in here already. Especially the selection of house placement and separate tool slots in inventory.

One thing that has stood out to me is the dialogue system. Going from WW to CF they really gutted the dialogue/friend system. They kinda improved it with New Leaf but it still isn't as good. I'd like to see something on par with or close to the Wild World system of dialogue. Maybe I'm just overthinking things or whatever but it just seems like it's much more worth the time to talk to villagers in WW compared to NL.

Also I don't see this happening but it would be really cool if they included the various time soundtracks from across the series (GC, WW/CF, NL) and let you choose from those or a new set.

edit: I'd also like to see all of the villagers that were dropped from across the series at different points make a return, even if it means double stacking some dates for birthdays.


----------

